# Please can someone explain the Eventing Dressage scoring?



## minkymoo (29 July 2012)

As title really, am not an eventer and I don't really understand it! 

Is it the lower the score the better?

A link would be fine! Thanks!


----------



## sally87 (29 July 2012)

the marks are penalties so the lower the better. then xc and sj faults are added to them and the lowest mark wins


----------



## tonitot (29 July 2012)

I was wondering this, I understand they get their percentage but how do they work out the penalties from that? I was trying to explain it to a friend when I realised I dont actually understand that bit


----------



## Kittykins (29 July 2012)

tonitot said:



			I was wondering this, I understand they get their percentage but how do they work out the penalties from that? I was trying to explain it to a friend when I realised I dont actually understand that bit 

Click to expand...

This is the bit I always struggle with. Wouldn't it be easier to take the percentage away from 100 (so a score of 70%, for example, would gain you 30 penalties)?

In answer to the original question, Wiki gives quite a good explanation, but in essence, each move is marked out of ten then the total is totted up, multiplied by a co-efficient (why? why?) and subtracted from 100 to give total penalties for that rider going forward into the next phases. There are penalties for a few things, such as not starting within 45 seconds of the bell going.


----------



## tonitot (29 July 2012)

Ah thank you Kittykins, that helps a bit  is the co-efficient a set number or is it different for each rider? (sorry if that is a really dumb question!!)


----------



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

The percentage is subtracted from 100 and then multiplied by 1.5. For example is someone scored 70%, then that would be taken away from a 100 to give 30 and multiplied by 1.5 to give a penalty score of 45. The lower the score the better.


----------



## tonitot (29 July 2012)

Ah I see, thank you


----------



## minkymoo (29 July 2012)

Ok, thanks for the explaination, I sort of get it, but don't understand why x by 1.5? Still, we are doing pretty well aren't we!


----------



## camilla4 (29 July 2012)

minkymoo said:



			Ok, thanks for the explaination, I sort of get it, but don't understand why x by 1.5? Still, we are doing pretty well aren't we! 

Click to expand...

The coefficient of 1.5 is to ensure the appropriate weighting of the dressage score to the overall competition.


----------

